# 24-F seeking spot on 2009 grand canyon trip



## mania

someone is going to ask... post pic in bikini!


----------



## freexbiker

x2...


----------



## mr. compassionate

Are you sure about the bikini statement. I looked up your facebook and all I see is tatoos and a 1 piece?


----------



## lenahoff




----------



## lenahoff

haha, Wow I didn't mean for that to come out so big, woops.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

Will you marry me? I think I am in love with you.


----------



## mania

wish I had a grand trip to invite you on.


----------



## lenahoff

LOL! Ya know I'm just looking for a canyon trip right now, that's about as big of a commitment as I can handle


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

How about just one night... Or 5 or 6 on cataract in September?


----------



## lenahoff

Hey I'd be down for that... Well cataract, sadly I just had to look that up cause I had no idea what you were talking about. Do you have a trip planned?


----------



## jhalseth

*3 high fives*

P the K-I think Im down as well, there are no jobs. everyone is on hiring freezes. I know of 2 fort groups putting in at mineral bottom early in Sept. I think Kev is in. Nice showing last night... Lena, dont let us down


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

Lena, as Jhalseth said there are a few trips putting on for laborday weekend, we would love another lovely lady in the group. Joe, sorry about last night, right after I texted you my mom came into town and wanted to take me out to dinner, so I couldnt make it. Anyway, lets grab a beer tomorrow, maybe 2 for 1's at the trailhead, call me when you get off the river.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

ps, what happened to the other 2 photos?


----------



## lenahoff

they magically vanished.... hmm weird? haha I tired to get rid of the rest but it won't let me 

I'm down! I just have to find a dog sitter


----------



## swiftwater15

Didn't your Africa trip work out? Or is this research for a magazine article, or your blog?


From:

Africa fall 2009 and beyond - Backpackers Forum

lenahoff
Member
Seattle, wa 

# Posted: 28 Jan 2009 23:43:06
Quote 

I'm planning a trip to africa in the Fall and I NEED a travel buddy because it is so dangerous and I'm a girl. I'd like to continue onto asia and see from there. I don't have a set amount of time and I want to wonder along as long as I can. Please email me if your interested. I'm flexible with my departure date as well. 

Lena Hoff 
Age: 24


----------



## lenahoff

okay dude that's just creepy... leaving for africa nov 10th though


----------



## lenahoff

i mean


----------



## swiftwater15

Sorry. A hot 20-something with a bikini pic looking for a spot on a GC trip seemed a little unreal. So I googled your name, and the backpacking post seemed remarkably similar to this thread.


----------



## lenahoff

I'm pretty sure other things come up when you google me like my facebook.... I know the link it gives for my modelmayhem doesn't work anymore cause I deleted it. But I'm real I promise.... and that pic is totally airbrushed so that may make it a little more believable...


----------



## swiftwater15

And maybe what they say is true, of war and war's alarms
But O that I were young again, and held her in my arms.

W.B. Yeats

Good luck in your travels!


----------



## caspermike

i have a grand trip you can come on for sure!


----------



## mr. compassionate

Sorry Lena, you're pretty hot so had to repost the other two photos.


----------



## craporadon

*t*

Hopefully you don't get pregnant on the Grand, cause that belly tattoo is gonna take on a life of it's own.


----------



## teleboater5.13

Lena

What are you going to do in Africa and do you have a plan of where you are heading

I am looking at options to go over there in Jan after I graudate (maybe the White Nile or Zambize who knows)??


----------



## JBL

mr. compassionate said:


> Sorry Lena, you're pretty hot so had to repost the other two photos.


Really?


----------



## Riparian

A 24-yr-old woman boasts that she looks good in a bikini, then _proves_ it with a photo... and the drooling stalkers come crawling out of the woodwork. Weird. Wonder why that happened? 8)


----------



## oarframe

somehow i think these two threads should be combined

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/river-knives-staying-in-thier-sleeves-26713.html AND http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/24-f-seeking-spot-on-2009-grand-canyon-trip-26716-3.html
:mrgreen:


----------



## El Flaco

Google Stalking









When you care enough to hit "I'm feeling lucky"


----------



## mr. compassionate

Sorry crew, i may have scared her off!


----------



## caspermike

nice job ass hole!


----------



## darkbluewrangler

this thread= Hilarious and slightly disturbing.


----------



## NolsGuy

I frequent a fly fishing board that often has hot women showing up, posting pics, just dying to go fishing. 

It's funny to see the attention they get. Yet it surprisingly never seems to pan out for the lucky guy who's offering his time and expertise. 

Odd.


----------



## caspermike

i bet this lana is actually white chocolatte hiding behind the comp.


----------



## BarryDingle

March 2010 sound good? Its my girlfriends permit this time,but lucky for you--my tent sleeps 3..........


----------



## carvedog

BarryDingle said:


> March 2010 sound good? Its my girlfriends permit this time,but lucky for you--my tent sleeps 3..........


Funny shit there. 

You really going again next March? 

And no space for me?

Maybe she read the bootie beer thread and decided you're all full of shit. 

Come back Lena.


----------



## randomnature

*Nigerian Money Scam*

I'm betting that she is a Nigerian dude halfway across the world. You will ask for money up front to cover expenses and she will send you a check for too much and then ask you to send the difference to her Uncle's shipping company so that she can ship here gear to you. Those damn Nigerian Money Scams!


----------



## Wang

By far the best thread of the season!


----------



## lenahoff

OMG this thread is freak'n hilarious! You guys are awesome and how did you know i was really a nigerian dude?

Well I'm Leaving nov 10th for Africa so the canyon trip has to be before that. (Doing an trans-africa overlanding tour--- 43 weeks!) 

And white chocolate? Will someone explain that one?


----------



## festivus

More likely she is one and the same as the nude dude, otherwise known as boofington; stirring up the pot for entertainment purposes. Personally, I have a sneaking suspicion it is author of another kayaking site, whom we know well.


----------



## lenahoff

Wow everyone is speculating such interesting things about me, nude dude, white chocolate, nigerian man...... I feel so loved lol


----------



## carvedog

festivus said:


> More likely she is one and the same as the nude dude, otherwise known as boofington; stirring up the pot for entertainment purposes. Personally, I have a sneaking suspicion it is author of another kayaking site, whom we know well.


No way is this yakgirl. She was far too uptight to get a belly tat and/or post pics of a belly tat. 

White chocolate is/was a gangsta talking spoof of a kayaker from the front range. 

Accurate depiction you CO guys?


----------



## NolsGuy

lenahoff said:


> OMG this thread is freak'n hilarious! You guys are awesome and how did you know i was really a nigerian dude?
> 
> Well I'm Leaving nov 10th for Africa so the canyon trip has to be before that. (Doing an trans-africa overlanding tour--- 43 weeks!)
> 
> And white chocolate? Will someone explain that one?


Here you go babe...prove yer real...take a pic of yourself holding up a beer (or glass of wine if you prefer) with one hand, and a peace sign with the other...

That usually doesn't fly, but since you're real I'm sure this will work...


----------



## Riparian

Lena - if the Grand trip doesn't happen, I will try to reconstitute the South Platte trip I was trying to put together back in May. You are absolutely invited. Mr. Compassionate, on the other hand, is not.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/south-platte-spots-available-24848.html


----------



## lenahoff

LOL ur denying Mr. Compassionate? Sad day.


----------



## Riparian

lenahoff said:


> LOL ur denying Mr. Compassionate? Sad day.


Mr. Compassionate has quite a few outstanding warrants, and I just don't need that kind of cop-magnet shit on my South Platte Wilderness Excursion.


----------



## lenahoff

oh wow I just read the south platte thread.... 

I am a little disturbed, have to admit


----------



## NolsGuy

I'm shocked and surprised that you ignored my post.

Next will be that you don't have a camera....


----------



## Riparian

lenahoff said:


> oh wow I just read the south platte thread....
> 
> I am a little disturbed, have to admit


You should read this Deso thread below to understand the inspiration for the S. Platte thread... 8)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/desolation-canyon-spot-available-24797.html


----------



## lenahoff

I actually just broke my camera.... me+electronics= death

RIP Olympus Tough Camera-I will miss you


----------



## NolsGuy

lenahoff said:


> I actually just broke my camera.... me+electronics= death
> 
> RIP Olympus Tough Camera-I will miss you


 
LOL...I know babe, damn if you only have a camera. 

Oh wait, all hot young babes have cams on thier phones! Heck, most fat old guys do as well, nowadays. Thank goodness you can post said pic with that....


----------



## gh

LOL, somehow I knew it wouldnt take long for this to go to the interesting stage. Thanks for keeping it somewhat clean and as a reward I will throw you guys a bone. I checked the IP for you and its shared with no other members so its probably not an alias.


----------



## jacy

*Love the train wreck...*



NolsGuy said:


> Here you go babe...prove yer real...take a pic of yourself holding up a beer (or glass of wine if you prefer) with one hand, and a peace sign with the other...
> 
> That usually doesn't fly, but since you're real I'm sure this will work...


How bout just a pic in a boat?...Guiding?....some of that class IV or V you've been guiding for years?...

Ahhh....why do I love watching these train wrecks...if I post myself in a bikini with a skirt straddling a thwart will you pleeeeeeseeee bring me on your Grand trip?????...Oh wait....I should be pumping, too....the boat that is.


----------



## dograft83

This is some really funny stuff. It has made me laugh over and over. I really think this one is for real check her profile and she really is in a boat guiding TOO!!! What a lady!


----------



## lenahoff

Thanks jake!


----------



## SummitAP

randomnature said:


> I'm betting that she is a Nigerian dude halfway across the world. You will ask for money up front to cover expenses and she will send you a check for too much and then ask you to send the difference to her Uncle's shipping company so that she can ship here gear to you. Those damn Nigerian Money Scams!


Shit! Figured out my little scam...


----------



## freexbiker

Now since your not able to prove it by taking a picture for substantial evidence I have to ask a question...
Why is it that in the first one you are tan and your cabo pictures you are super tan (almost south of the border tan) but in your profile pics you aren't tan at all???
I know the modeling one is airbrushed but I never thought someone could go the full spectrum of tanness like that...
just thinking...


----------



## lenahoff

Is it abnormal to have a tan in mexico? That's a new one


----------



## NolsGuy

Heck, even I have a cam on my phone.

[/grumbling to myself]


----------



## freexbiker

Maybe....


I, like many, still need proof


----------



## SummitAP

Carefull folks... the internet has become an amazing power that transcends the wires. If we wrongly conclude that lenahoff doesn't exist, *poof* she will be torn from the universe itself, disappearing from reality... that makes you all a bunch of eMURDERS.


----------



## lenahoff

LOL man I guess I've been eMurdered!

U guys aren't getting any more photos out of me sorry


----------



## swiftwater15

What Class IVs have you guided commercially?


----------



## SummitAP

lenahoff said:


> U guys aren't getting any more photos out of me sorry


If you don't appease them, they will eMurder you out of spite. Post pics!


----------



## NolsGuy

lenahoff said:


> U guys aren't getting any more photos out of me sorry


Yes, that tends to come after the whole "I don't have a camera" thingy. 

Have fun Lena...who/what ever you are.


----------



## lenahoff

White Salmon, tieton, and the Wenatchee at Flood Level

I need to get out of WA.... it's sad


----------



## freexbiker

I'm suprised at the dedication... Most people don't hold up to the buzzards this long....

If your not real, I'll be totally disappointed... If you are, I really do wish I had a grand trip...


----------



## mr. compassionate

Riparian said:


> Lena - if the Grand trip doesn't happen, I will try to reconstitute the South Platte trip I was trying to put together back in May. You are absolutely invited. Mr. Compassionate, on the other hand, is not.
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/south-platte-spots-available-24848.html


C'mon holmes, you wouldn't invite me? I know we've had our political difference but I've run that shit with the urban wildlife as well...meth and boone's farm would be the only way to do it.


----------



## dograft83

Not a problem lena I have to stick up for a kick ass girl. I think I have a good idea that you might be real. Well all us guys hope anyway lol!


----------



## NoCo

i side with this guy...and he likes my favorite movie too


Riparian said:


> A 24-yr-old woman boasts that she looks good in a bikini, then _proves_ it with a photo... and the drooling stalkers come crawling out of the woodwork. Weird. Wonder why that happened? 8)


----------



## randomnature

Everyone's made the presumption that Lena likes boys and not girls. Maybe THATS the twist to the whole thing.


----------



## Riparian

mr. compassionate said:


> C'mon holmes, you wouldn't invite me? I know we've had our political difference but I've run that shit with the urban wildlife as well...meth and boone's farm would be the only way to do it.


Yeah, you're probably right... let bygones be bygones. Two requirements, however: (1) You gotta cover those prison tats when we're near bridges. Yer pretty identifiable, and it won't take a smart cop to figure it out and totally screw up the trip. (2) Your "significant other" (left side of pic) is *not* invited. Period. *One* Aryan Nations member on the trip is *more* than enough.


----------



## El Flaco




----------



## hojo

Wow.. now we're posting pictures of Lena for her. I think El Flaco is onto something with his post. *Mountainbuzz to be renamed to Stalkerbuzz*

@Riparian: Nice sleuth work. It's gotta be tough to be Mr C. being both a hater of socialism and a member of the national socialist party.


----------



## sgb3000

Lena, you should definitely come to our squirt fest this weekend.

More info here:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/huge-squirt-boating-festival-omg-26651.html


----------



## JDHOG72

We have an Upper Upper Grand permit (also known as Westwater) for Sept 11th that you can join. We have a 50% success rate of the ranger letting us on the river after we spend the night at the put-in campsite. (The ranger only had to threaten to get his gun once). In the event that we are not allowed access to the river RockJam is going on just down the road that same weekend. A fun time will be had by all!

PS. Unlike some of the stalker posts above we will have actual LIVE females on this trip.

PSS: I also look great in a bikini.


----------



## newby0616

Okay,

a) You guys have far surpassed the creepy factor with your astonishing Googlestalk skills. For resourcefulness, I commend you a-holes.... for sheer inappropriateness and spook actor, you guys should seriously receive an award.

b) Like most 24-year-old women, Lena seems almost (resourcefully) intrigued & flattered by this onslaught of attention. She must really be dedicated to that Grand Trip, boys, and speaking as someone who's rafted enough class IV & V (non-commercially) in her day, you should consider inviting her along on your permit for that attribute alone. 

(Lena, this whole thing reminds me of something one of my girlfriends said when we were joined by a certifiable nut in a bar in our early 20's: "Sure, he may be an axe-murderer, but he sure does seem to enjoy buying us drinks!")

c) You horny Buzzards haven't changed a bit after all these years! I haven't decided whether to be disturbed or entertained by this small realization yet, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## kazak4x4

In one of the pics Lena is guiding a paddle boat of bunch of guys down some Class IIIish. I'd say she is as real river chick as they come! Some body has to have a spot for her on GC!


----------



## caspermike

you guys are seriously googling this chick. damn that is the deffinition of stalker. get life or a grand permit but come on.

elflaco is right on!


----------



## stof

This is a funny thread. 

But, I know of several middle age woman who took advantage of their attractiveness when they were young, coasted on it, and now are kind of shocked that they can't get the company or money that they were used to when they were young. Kind of sad. 

I just hope Lena doesn't make a habit out of it, and the wolves don't encourage her too much.


----------



## shappattack

Maybe this is the ultimate troll by the Saturn Dude!


----------



## El Flaco

caspermike said:


> you guys are seriously googling this chick. damn that is the deffinition of stalker. get life or a grand permit but come on.
> 
> elflaco is right on!



Damn, you KNOW you're out of line when CasperMike and El Flaco agree!

Seriously - if you're a middle-aged dude google-stalking some gal just because she has the audacity to get herself on a trip of a lifetime, you gotta get a grip. Who do you think you are - Charlie Sheen? Especially going into her Facebook account and grabbing photos meant for her friends. 

That's just icky.


----------



## kazak4x4

I googled her too!


----------



## caspermike

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kazak4x4

Alright, I am all feeling guilty now , can an admin please delete my linking post? Or do I have to contact an admin directly?


----------



## Riparian

I've identified the cyberstalkers...


----------



## mr. compassionate

El Flaco said:


> Damn, you KNOW you're out of line when CasperMike and El Flaco agree!
> 
> Seriously - if you're a middle-aged dude google-stalking some gal just because she has the audacity to get herself on a trip of a lifetime, you gotta get a grip. Who do you think you are - Charlie Sheen? Especially going into her Facebook account and grabbing photos meant for her friends.
> 
> That's just icky.


Sorry I'm not that sick. The photos I posted were sitting in my yahoo mailbox from her initial response which included three photos. I merely reposted the two she withdrew...now for the real stalkers on this site, i can't speak for them. Lena if you don't watch it you may become more famous then Yakgirl in the thread 'bout lost my life yesterday'.


----------



## El Flaco

kazak4x4 said:


> I googled her too!


This, however, is totally appropriate. 

I do find it interesting that you picked a photo of Denise _pregnant_, though. I mean, if you're into maiesiophilia, it's cool.


----------



## jeffro

Maybe the buzz needs a sex offender list.


----------



## Riparian

> I do find it interesting that you picked a photo of Denise _pregnant_, though. I mean, if you're into maiesiophilia, it's cool.


More fun with Latin!

Personally, I think he chose that pic 'cause he thought she was a beer-drinkin' woman! I could be wrong...


----------



## BarryDingle

I'm not above asking sexy ladies on my Grand permit. That goes for you too,Newby, aka Courtney

I just wanna do somethin special for all the ladies in the world.....
YouTube - Flight of the Conchords Ep 10 'Ladies of the World'


----------



## lenahoff

That sounds promising.... Especially the LIVE females part

PS: I need proof you look good in a bikini -lol




JDHOG72 said:


> We have an Upper Upper Grand permit (also known as Westwater) for Sept 11th that you can join. We have a 50% success rate of the ranger letting us on the river after we spend the night at the put-in campsite. (The ranger only had to threaten to get his gun once). In the event that we are not allowed access to the river RockJam is going on just down the road that same weekend. A fun time will be had by all!
> 
> PS. Unlike some of the stalker posts above we will have actual LIVE females on this trip.
> 
> PSS: I also look great in a bikini.


----------



## caspermike

leading the stalker post. mr. compassionate. we finally figured out who he is. the craigslist kiler!


----------



## lenahoff

Wow it's nice to hear a positive response from a girl, the other ONE girl who responded seemed very pissed off.... But I was kind of expecting that one eventually

LOL- yeah I like those free drinks too, just gotta make sure I have a tester- if I'm going to get dosed with the date rape drug I better not be alone! 




newby0616 said:


> Okay,
> 
> a) You guys have far surpassed the creepy factor with your astonishing Googlestalk skills. For resourcefulness, I commend you a-holes.... for sheer inappropriateness and spook actor, you guys should seriously receive an award.
> 
> b) Like most 24-year-old women, Lena seems almost (resourcefully) intrigued & flattered by this onslaught of attention. She must really be dedicated to that Grand Trip, boys, and speaking as someone who's rafted enough class IV & V (non-commercially) in her day, you should consider inviting her along on your permit for that attribute alone.
> 
> (Lena, this whole thing reminds me of something one of my girlfriends said when we were joined by a certifiable nut in a bar in our early 20's: "Sure, he may be an axe-murderer, but he sure does seem to enjoy buying us drinks!")
> 
> c) You horny Buzzards haven't changed a bit after all these years! I haven't decided whether to be disturbed or entertained by this small realization yet, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claytonious

lenahoff said:


> White Salmon, tieton, and the Wenatchee at Flood Level
> 
> I need to get out of WA.... it's sad


Who did you work for on the White Salmon? Which section were you running?


----------



## Mr Beaver

Heck Lena if all you have posted on here is true:

Attractive, female, experienced paddler, sense of humor, intelligence.

I would just drive on down to the GC and wait at the put-in. Someone will find you the space. 

That being said, I didn't start Googling her name, but understand the temptation to do so.

What if you saw this post:
_
Attractive 35 year old millionaire needs paddling partners on a GC trip putting in July 3rd. I will provide all food/drink, equipment, and travel expenses. All you need bring is your swimsuit. I am also an accomplished classical guitarist, home brewer, and masseuse. All clean up and packing will be done by my butlers. Just looking for a few laid back people to chill with._

I think people should be skeptical of almost any posting unless you know them.


----------



## Skyman

mr. compassionate said:


> Sorry I'm not that sick. The photos I posted were sitting in my yahoo mailbox from her initial response which included three photos. I merely reposted the two she withdrew...now for the real stalkers on this site, i can't speak for them. Lena if you don't watch it you may become more famous then Yakgirl in the thread 'bout lost my life yesterday'.


Her being famous depends on her whistling ability, and, of course, she has to like turkey legs!

Skyman


----------



## JDHOG72

Look I found Mr Beaver on facebook. I don't think he is who he says he is!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beaverton-OR/Mr-Beaver/83406229208


----------



## swiftwater15

lenahoff said:


> That sounds promising.... Especially the LIVE females part
> 
> PS: I need proof you look good in a bikini -lol


Here it is. A video of your average middle-aged buzzed in a bikini. And we can dance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blOgzzV5ujo&feature=related


----------



## JDHOG72

swiftwater15 said:


> Here it is. A video of your average middle-aged buzzed in a bikini. And we can dance.
> 
> YouTube - Fat guy dances like Shakira it's so funny!


That's right! I get royalties everytime that video of the ol' Boss Hogg gets played. 

Lena, you don't have to worry about float bags when you ride with me on the Upper Upper. And just wait til you see the ladies that are joining me. SWEET HOGG HEAVEN!


----------



## lenahoff

I work for Wildwater River Tours.... We do the BZ corner stretch (lower, hudson falls)

The upper falls are supposed to be amazing but I have yet to experience them.


----------



## newby0616

Yo Lena,

Speaking of sausagefests around here, does everyone receive these same advertisements on the 'Buzz, or is it just us gals who get the distinct pleasure??

Yes, folks, straight from my Mountainbuzz nav bar:


----------



## freexbiker

I've been noticing those too.... It sure as hell beats those nasty ass belly fat ads that were on for a while... I'll take a greasy pimp and a ho any day over yourrealdads belly fat pic...


----------



## Mr Beaver

JDHOG72 said:


> Look I found Mr Beaver on facebook. I don't think he is who he says he is!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beaverton-OR/Mr-Beaver/83406229208



Sorry, this dude is obviously the imposter, The Real Beaver doesn't do Facebook.


----------



## mr. compassionate

Mr Beaver said:


> Sorry, this dude is obviously the imposter, The Real Beaver doesn't do Facebook.


 
Lena, Boofington is always on the look out for Deso comrades. You should respond to his thread...I knew this thread wouldn't go away!


----------



## freexbiker

So just to follow up....
Lena did you find a trip??


----------



## lenahoff

Been offered two trips, one was leaving tomorrow but the guy was soloing and I decided it would be pretty lame to go with just one other person. The second isn't until March and I'm going to be in Africa... boo

I kinda have a third offer, trying to decide whether I want to row someone else's cat boat down the second half of the river or not....


----------



## raftus

I've briefly rowed cats loaded for multi-day trips before - Middle Fork of the Salmon, Cataract. They were always just as responsive if not quite a bit more responsive than my round boat (a 14 ft hyside SB). If you are comfortable rowing class III-IV I say go for it. Some people show up and row the Grand w/o previous experience. The bigger the boat lower the chance of flipping, and cats tend to melt through a lot of holes like butter. Not that you can't flip one, but they seem to be more forgiving that rafts in my expereince.


----------



## skibuminwyo

Don't stress the rowing. Go for it! Once in a life time trip.


----------



## skibuminwyo

I would rather paddle a well loaded cat than a round raft. Key is well loaded. If they get overloaded 
They are about like steering an elephant.


----------



## carvedog

lenahoff said:


> Been offered two trips, one was leaving tomorrow but the guy was soloing and I decided it would be pretty lame to go with just one other person. The second isn't until March and I'm going to be in Africa... boo
> 
> I kinda have a third offer, trying to decide whether I want to row someone else's cat boat down the second half of the river or not....


Goferit. 

Cats are forgiving. I saw a guy row a medium sized one down the Selway when he was too loaded to row. Higher water. He never took a stroke through Wolf Creek at 6 feet. Amazing. 

No I don't boat with him anymore. CAts are fun. Wet (ter) but fun.
Don't drop your pipe though (for tobacco) as they don't float well.


----------



## lenahoff

Well I guess I'm destined not to go before I head to Africa. Bummer. The last offer has not gotten back to me after offering me a trip.


----------



## JDHOG72

You're still invited on Westwater (Upper, Upper Grand) Sept 12th. If you do it 21 days in a row it is just like the Grand Canyon.


----------



## lenahoff

So I need some advice. Does this seem like a normal price to run the grand privately? 

We are renting from the outfitter who I rented from last year (08) and found their equipment and service to be first class. I am sending this to all people who have been invited on this trip letting them know that a "ball park" figure for the cost of this "21" day (put in at Lee's take out at Diamond) trip will be around $1400.00 dollars (high end estimate, last year it was $1350.00 per person) I stated $1350.00 in my initial email and I think we can keep it there but...

What is provided for the money? I will try to keep this brief and as simple as possible as I try to explain organization,costs and expectations. When you receive this email and have questions please communicate as much as possible using email to reply. If we do it this way; others as they join will be able to catch up (read past emails) and hopefully have questions answered for them. 

What does the share cost cover? As of this time, a motel room for 2 nights (coming and going), secure parking for 21 days, Hualapai (Indian reservation) take out fees, NPS fees, 6 Avon Self Bailing boats, (1) 16' (5) 18' with all rigging and cargo setup (very nice boats and diamond plate drop in gear). Food for 16 people over 21 days (which includes buying, prep, and packing), kitchen (coolers,ice,pots and pans,spices,tables,stoves,propane,etc), groovers (toilets for 16 people during 21 days) and emptying and cleaning them, some sort of kitchen tarp (wing) for cover and for ground cloth, drinking water jugs and purification system, and other type of group gear as well as a satellite phone for emergencies. In addition, shuttle of all people and gear (butt load) from Flagstaff to put in, help with rigging and pick up at take out. The shuttle is one of the more expensive items but necessary. Many of you can't imagine how much gear there is to move both ways as well as people. The shuttle costs could run the price up further if gas keeps rising. In fact, costs rising between now and launch date "could" change each person's shared cost upward. If you choose to drive your own vehicle to the ramp (Lee's Ferry) you will be responsible for your own car shuttle fees and/or parking in addition to per person trip cost.

Also, we will meet the day of Sept 14th (all of us!) in Flagstaff AZ. Plan on it, it has to be that way. Early the morning of the 15th all of us will be picked up and taken to Lee's ferry by our shuttle service. We will spend the whole day (the whole day and most of the night) getting rigged and ready for inspection by the "River Rangers" which we have to pass or we don't go anywhere! If all goes as planned we should be launched and on the river by late morning of the 16th. Getting up to the launch point and launching is the hardest part of the trip. Things have to happen in specific order and under the bureaucratic system of the National Park Service. During this period time is of the essence!

So, part of the share cost will include a room at a Flagstaff motel both before and after trip which will be convenient for all to get to, it is walking distance to food and drink, and a place we can leave a small amount of luggage which won't be needed on the trip (clean clothes to return home with) and other items. We will return to the same motel the night of 6th of Oct.(our take out day) and will have a room waiting for us. There will be two people to a room and we will have 8 rooms for start and finish of trip. Please remember, you have to be in Flagstaff on the 14th of Sept, please try and arrive as early in the afternoon as possible because there will be time needed to pack personal gear and separate out what isn't needed for the trip. Last minute shopping can be done on the 15th in Flagstaff. Remember, if you want goodies, alcohol (beer,wine,liquor) special personal treats or other things you will have to buy it and figure a way to pack it. We will talk about that later!

I know you may have other questions but these are the basics. It is up to you to get to and from Flag. Group food starts the morning of the 16th and will end the afternoon of the 6th. Once we leave Flag there is a Navajo small store and Cafe and a nearby in the middle of the 'Cliffs" restaurant that we will have our evening meal at on the 15th for those who want to. We will talk about all this extra stuff after you join the team.

I need to hear from you if you are interested and if you want to commit. Committing means sending $800.00 now ($300.00 of which is non refundable if you change your mind) the remaining $550.00 will be due Sept 1st. 

If you have further questions email me and I will try to answer them. However, you pretty much have all the info. Make a decision quickly and let me know. If all is OK, then send check to [EDIT]. Once you have notified me and I have your check I will add you to our group email and you can ask any questions of the group and vice versa.

If you decide to go I will put you in touch with the person you are sharing a boat with. I think boat mates should talk early. If a male has any trouble riding with a female or a female has any problems riding with a male please don't apply. We are going to be a very close group living together for 21 days and we will all learn about each other and probably more than any of us want to know.

Again thanks for your interest and let me know soon!
Safe Adventures;
[EDIT]
Expedition Leader


----------



## lhowemt

For fully turn key and more (room b4 and after and storage in flag), it isn't too far off. Maybe a bit high, but those painless privates can easily run $1200. Add in the hualapai fees, hotel, sat phone, etc, and it adds up quick. People can do it for a lot less (I did $650 last year), but it's a lot of work and requires the people to already own most or all of the gear. No rentals, food, permit, and shuttle only.

FWIW, I saw that guys post on that forum, and he seems a bit harsh. I hate to imagine what he's like on the river, but you can just never tell. Talk to him, talk to others on the trip, weird things happen down there so do what you can to make sure you'll be comfortable, and as safe as you want to be. If you want to row a boat, make sure you have one of your own or you'll never "have" a boat (boatmen/women get pretty protective of their "home") and just end up rowing when others want a break.

Good luck, be safe, and have fun. At least he sounds organized and no wishy washy shit.

Oh yeah, and cats are easy, way easier than rafts. Unless they are pig loaded.


----------



## restrac2000

Doesn't seem out of the ordinary from what I have found (planning logistics for first trip this winter). Renting gear for a 21+ day expedition is not cheap. 

Basics:

GCNP: $100 pp
Boat: $1000+ per boat, plus rental equipment (boxes, etc)
Diamond Creek Fee: $65 pp, per car, per trailer, inlcuding shuttle drivers
Food: Not cheap, likely $15-20 pp/per day outfitted this way

I don't think you are getting ripped off. For a fully outfitted trips, including hotels, that seems fair. May seem like alot from a passenger standpoint, but the time and energy one puts into such a trip as a trip leader you realize how big the bill can get in a hurry.

Phillip


----------



## dograft83

The way he is setting it up It sounds about right.


----------



## 12mr

Hilarious thread. 

I got a spot on a GC trip this summer from a posting I read on this forum. Knew nobody else going prior to the trip, and the permit holder graciously took my word I could row a raft. We all met in Flag and the outfitter took care of the rest. We had a blast, and I would go again with the same group. 

The plan and costs you just listed are right on. Talk on the phone, you will know in a few minutes if everything checks out. One difference in my recent trip was we all paid the outfitter directly, eliminating the variables of sending a big check to a stranger. Not that this way is unusual, my first GC trip everybody paid the permit holder directly. 

One more thing, I didn't find it that hard to get a spot this year so you can be a little picky. I turned down one offer because I didn't have confidence in the group's planning abilities. They trip you're looking at doesn't seem to have that problem from what you've shown us.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## GoodTimes

That price isn't out of line for a fully outfitted private trip....the TL can shop around....but they won't differ much for the entire show....boats, food, camp gear, etc....


----------



## raftus

I went last year with Moenkopi, 13 people , 16 days, it was $1150. Add in the extra days, motel nights and a couple more boats than we rented and you are right on.


----------



## lenahoff

Sweet you guys are awesome! Yay I paid my money and I'm going in September!!! 

Oh and haha someone called my work to try and find me to go on their grand trip.... That was probably the most hilarious voicemail message from one of the office girls that I've ever heard. "So ugh this guy called about you going on a grand trip, I don't know why he called here" lol


----------



## Kendi

Lena,

Are you familiar w/ Blue Sky? I work for them. Done the same trips as you (love the White Salmon!) but I'm a bit newer.

I've done a 7 day GC trip w/ an outfitter and it was amazing. I highly reccomend it. I'd love to do a private trip someday.

Where if Africa? I lived in Congo for a year. Lots of creepy crawlies....makes rafting look tame.

Kendi


----------



## lenahoff

Of course I've heard of Blue Sky. How long have you been guiding for? 

Actually my Africa trip is all over, 29 countries to be exact, its a trans Africa overlanding tour. Its going to be crazy! I'm super excited.


----------



## Kendi

First year being paid, rafting for several years otherwise. Tried kayaking years ago, hated that boats didn't seem to be built for women.

Why the big trip in Africa?


----------



## lenahoff

I finally graduated college and I'm taking advantage of the fact that I have the time to see the world. Africa is just utterly fascinating!


----------



## yourmama

hmmmm, do you guys have the PM option? No offense but this thread needs to go away! Awesome, you got your trip. Sweet, your going to Africa. Fantastic, your 24 and cute. Excellent, you know how to use your "assets." 
Good luck on your trip, I'm sure we'll hear about it when you return.
Really, you'll have the time of your life, but let this thread die!!!!!


----------



## nmalozzi

yourmama said:


> hmmmm, do you guys have the PM option? No offense but this thread needs to go away! Awesome, you got your trip. Sweet, your going to Africa. Fantastic, your 24 and cute. Excellent, you know how to use your "assets."
> Good luck on your trip, I'm sure we'll hear about it when you return.
> Really, you'll have the time of your life, but let this thread die!!!!!


Man, popping your post cherry with a good one, welcome aboard...


----------



## mr. compassionate

yourmama said:


> hmmmm, do you guys have the PM option? No offense but this thread needs to go away! Awesome, you got your trip. Sweet, your going to Africa. Fantastic, your 24 and cute. Excellent, you know how to use your "assets."
> Good luck on your trip, I'm sure we'll hear about it when you return.
> Really, you'll have the time of your life, but let this thread die!!!!!


Sorry but you're an imbecile! Bringing a thread to the top with a statement about how you wish the thread would die...you must be a Democrat gung-ho for the Obama health plan.


----------



## Riparian

mr. compassionate said:


> Sorry but you're an imbecile! Bringing a thread to the top with a statement about how you wish the thread would die...you must be a Democrat gung-ho for the Obama health plan.


Gosh Mr. C, you sound like Sarah "I'm No Quitter, Yes I Am" Palin. She's frothing at the mouth about "Death Panels"... despite their NON-EXISTENCE in any legislation proposed or actual. They do, however, *absolutely* exist at insurance companies when they deny coverage. Funny shit from both of you! Thanks so much!


----------



## mr. compassionate

Riparian said:


> Gosh Mr. C, you sound like Sarah "I'm No Quitter, Yes I Am" Palin. She's frothing at the mouth about "Death Panels"... despite their NON-EXISTENCE in any legislation proposed or actual. They do, however, *absolutely* exist at insurance companies when they deny coverage. Funny shit from both of you! Thanks so much!


Yes, agree something should be done as far as insurance reform but first tort reform!


----------



## Riparian

Personally, I'd like to see TORTE reform. Those things are delicious, but they're killing people faster than a Death Panel!


----------



## carvedog

yourmama said:


> hmmmm, do you guys have the PM option? No offense but this thread needs to go away! Awesome, you got your trip. Sweet, your going to Africa. Fantastic, your 24 and cute. Excellent, you know how to use your "assets."
> Good luck on your trip, I'm sure we'll hear about it when you return.
> Really, you'll have the time of your life, but let this thread die!!!!!



pm? what's that? never heard of it. are you really so full of Buzz that you know when a thread should die? If you really have some Buzz in you then you would know that calling for a thread to die is usually like hitting someone with those shocker defib machine things. 

Shit I been here a while and I have no idea when a thread should die. 

Mr C don't say sorry when A) it's true and B) it's not your fault. 

We may not see I to I on Politics but I laughed. 

Yes, a kinder, gentler carvedog may be emerging. 

yourmama - you sound bitter and pissed off - if this is the best you have to offer then please go the way of white chocolate - we have enough provacateurs already in the hen house.


----------



## whip

So what's your launch date Lena? Too bad you didn't join our trip prob coulda saved you several $100. Are you driving a craft or boat hopping?


----------



## lenahoff

Launch date is Sept 16th. I'm going to be boat hopping, though I'll probably be hanging on the "kids" boat most of the time. There are essentially two age groups going, 21-25 and mid 50's. 

Well they were the first to offer me a FULL trip so I took full advantage, I didn't know I'd get 3 more offers in the following week. 

yourmamma: What were you thinking? You do realize because you said that, this thread will never die! And I agree with carvedog, you SUCK!


----------



## lhowemt

Have fun! Don't forget that the oarspeople will be very tired, and passengers that work hard are LOVED, and lazy ones are not.

It's often nice for all to switch it up on whose boat you ride, keeps things interesting and conversations refreshing.


----------



## caspermike

come on lenahasslehoff don't diss on yourmomma she gave birth to you after all. and this thread has got to be the most god forsaaken biggest waste of a buzz space. stalking buzzards, pictures of leifs mom that were suppose to be lena, come on. we got yourmomma come on here, what next yourrealdaddy in a thong again shakin the little bit of ass he has so he can get on that trip with you and yourmomma? i need to go kayaking this website is depressing. hate to say it id rather see another NFLW TR.

gotta agree with rip more Torte


----------



## whip

We launch the 18th. A great gal who guides out of Aspen joined our group and will be driving one of our rafts. Cheers here's to wind, sand and stars ! I would remind the crybabies who are whining about this thread that they are responsible for the finger on the mouse that opens the thread. Also we're goin on the Grand and you ain't!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Rich

Lena,

You turned down a boat of your own to be a passenger???

I'm heartbroken!!!


----------



## mtnkayaker

i have been down the grand and swam lava falls have fun.....


----------



## Riff Raft

You turned down a boat of your own to be a passenger???

I'm heartbroken!!! 

gas,grass or a$$ no one rides for free

be sure and check in when you get back


----------

